# Samsung 1TB HD $99+Shipping



## buddhawood (Oct 9, 2000)

Nowdirect has the 1TB Samsung Spinpoint "Green" Internal SATA OEM Hard Drive for $84.99 + shipping

http://www.nowdirect.com/exec/partInfo/part_detail.tsb?prcpart=SADHD103UI

I can confirm that these drives DO work for internal upgrades for the S3 unlike some of the WD "green" drives.

1.0TB Samsung Spinpoint EcoGreen F1 DT 32MB Cache SATA II Hard Drive W/ Native Command Queuing, NoiseGuard, and SilentSeek. Tuned 5400RPM Performance w/Energy Savings. New w/3 Year Samsung Warranty! (SAMHD103UIY)

Stolen from SD


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

Anyone order from them before?


----------



## buddhawood (Oct 9, 2000)

Enrique said:


> Anyone order from them before?


I have, Twice. My first order was for a 500GB quickview for my S3 and now the 1TB for the same tivo. I ordered on Thursday and got it on Friday!


----------



## SMWinnie (Aug 17, 2002)

Enrique said:


> Anyone order from them before?


Decent history at ResellerRatings.


----------



## buddhawood (Oct 9, 2000)

These are now in stock again! I liked the last one so much I just purchased another.


----------



## doormat (Sep 15, 2004)

I bought some RAM for my MacBook from OWC. No problems.


----------



## steinercat (Nov 16, 2007)

can anyone confirm this to work with the THD?

I was hoping for the prices of the WD EVCS model to drop, but this seems like a really good deal.

Is this as quiet as the WD Green drives?

Thanks!


----------



## retired_guy (Aug 27, 2004)

steinercat said:


> can anyone confirm this to work with the THD?
> 
> Thanks!


I ordered one for a HD today; should know in about a week.


----------



## steinercat (Nov 16, 2007)

retired_guy said:


> I ordered one for a HD today; should know in about a week.


Cool. Keep us posted.

BTW. OWC is a great place to buy stuff. Many of us Mac guys have been buying there for years.


----------



## mogloo (Oct 11, 2006)

Hey guys, going to pick this up at Newegg since they also have it for $99 until 10/31/08 and have free shipping (plus I've been a happy Newegg customer for ages).


----------



## steinercat (Nov 16, 2007)

mogloo said:


> Hey guys, going to pick this up at Newegg since they also have it for $99 until 10/31/08 and have free shipping (plus I've been a happy Newegg customer for ages).


Newegg is the 7200RPM version. Not the EcoGreen version.


----------



## GregComeLately (Nov 27, 2006)

While yes, the 7200rpm version has been on sale for that $99 price, as of yesterday, the 5400rpm EcoGreen version went to that same price, with free shipping. It seems to be going in and out of stock, so I'm not sure if it's still available as of right now. It is being described as a "2 day special savings".


----------



## GregComeLately (Nov 27, 2006)

steinercat said:


> can anyone confirm this to work with the THD?
> 
> I was hoping for the prices of the WD EVCS model to drop, but this seems like a really good deal.
> 
> ...


a guy in one of the dedicated hard drive upgrade threads very recently installed this drive and so far, so good. I have on as well, but haven't finished installing it.. weird problems with original Tivo drive, long story. successful Samsung 1TB install post

I posted about this drive in another thread or two about a month ago. I may have linked to a seemingly favorable review in one of those posts ('Toms Hardware' review, I think). It was rated favorably for quietness, as I recall.

found the review.


----------



## steinercat (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks Greg.

Did you (or are planning to) turn on AAM on the drive?

IIRC, it is not ON by default.


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

mogloo said:


> Hey guys, going to pick this up at Newegg since they also have it for $99 until 10/31/08 and have free shipping (plus I've been a happy Newegg customer for ages).


I'm a fan of NewEgg in general, but NOT a fan of the way they ship OEM hard drives. Basically the drive just flops around among the peanuts. Sure, they'll replace a DOA drive and you've got the manufacturer's warranty, but I'm sure I'll always wonder if my drive failed prematurely due to their lack of packing skills....


----------



## GregComeLately (Nov 27, 2006)

I've noticed that from two different large scale Ebay sellers as well as with Newegg. You would think they'd add a little more padding for their own sakes, to reduce return/damage hassles.

Or, maybe they don't get burned w/ many issues from doing it this way, perhaps suggesting that the hard drives are more robust than we generally assume? hmm.



steinercat said:


> Thanks Greg.
> 
> Did you (or are planning to) turn on AAM on the drive?
> 
> IIRC, it is not ON by default.


I vaguely recall that term and that general idea being discussed. Thanks for the reminder in the form of your question. If I can figure it out easily enough, I'll turn it on, yes.


----------



## steinercat (Nov 16, 2007)

couldn't resist. ordered from OWC yesterday and it shipped same day.

Expecting Nov 6. delivery.

Will keep you guys posted on results.

It seems this drive is quiet enough without AAM turned on.

Thanks for the link OP!

EDIT:

ATM....Sold out at OWC.


----------



## jensonw (Mar 1, 2003)

Model HD103UI from Samsung, the EcoGreen. 

Ran through the procedure described in detail in the FAQs:

Remove old drive
Connect to PC via USB-SATA bridge
Backup drive
Connect new drive
Restore
Expand to fill extra space
MFS supersize
Reconnect new drive inside TiVo

However, when connected inside the TiVo and I boot it up, I see the powering up page, then a grey screen. The HD chatters for a few more seconds, then nothing. Stuck. 

I've run diagnostics on the thing, and everything seems fine. I've reformatted and repeated the procedure several times, to no avail. I even tried two using a second enclosure and doing a drive to drive MFScopy. 

Any ideas ladies and gentlemen? 

--Jenson


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Enrique said:


> Anyone order from them before?


Several times. They are the best.

Very quick delivery and no hassle returns.


----------



## retired_guy (Aug 27, 2004)

jensonw said:


> Model HD103UI from Samsung, the EcoGreen.
> 
> Ran through the procedure described in detail in the FAQs:
> 
> ...


I'm expecting to receive the drive in a few days and then will try essentially what you've done. I've already backed up the HD drive to my PC. If I get the same failure, then I plan to get another USB-SATA connector and try to make the Samsung work as an e-SATA device with my HD. If that fails, I'll probably just keep it as a backup for my S3 where there seems to be more likelyhood of it working. Maybe I'll attach it to my PC for archiving recordings; hope I don't have to fall back to these options since I really don't need it on my PC nor want to just have it sitting around for my S3. This has been a disaster for me so far, I'd orginally ordered a WD10ECVS drive but then bounced it from four feet on my Pergo floor when trying to get it out of the packaging (I'm a true klutz, I'll have to admit.)


----------



## farlz00 (Nov 17, 2007)

I too ordered this from OWC, got it yesterday, installed this am with winmfs, put in the tivohd, and no problems as of yet


----------



## retired_guy (Aug 27, 2004)

that's good news; hopefully I'll have the same experience.


----------



## retired_guy (Aug 27, 2004)

I installed the Samsung drive today and it seems to be working fine. Some weird issues during inital powerup, however. Initially, I just got a grey screen. I pressed the format button a couple times, reconnected the HDMI plug as well as stepping through the input options a few times. No change. But when I powered it off and back on, it came back OK. However, the now playing screen wasn't blank but rather showed everything I had recorded on the original drive. In addition, it showed all of my original deleted files, although again they were not really there. I deleted everything, went online to get the latest version of the directory, and all seems fine. I'm doing some MRV of recordings now with no problems.


----------



## jensonw (Mar 1, 2003)

Did you do anything special with the drive itself? Change any settings? or just WinMFS and go?


----------



## nigebj (Sep 8, 2004)

Same symptom, same drive. Powerup screen flashs, drive stutters, gray screen. Difference is, no improvement from there so far 

Any ideas ? I'm thinking the drive may be pulling to much current on boot for some reason. The WD has a(n unused by TiVo) Start in Standby jumper - for the same reason I wonder ??? For low power devices ?


----------



## nigebj (Sep 8, 2004)

retired_guy said:


> I installed the Samsung drive today and it seems to be working fine. Some weird issues during inital powerup, however. Initially, I just got a grey screen.


Now I've seen basically the same.

First boot - gray only.
Second - power-up briefly, then gray.
Both times after long time nothing happening IR LED does nothing when remote fired at it.
Third time - seems to be booting fine ... somewhat worried at this point. The drive POST sounded different the first couple of times. Did cold reset each time though, so who knows.

How many people have this drive installed and working right now ??


----------



## jensonw (Mar 1, 2003)

nigebj said:


> Now I've seen basically the same.
> 
> First boot - gray only.
> Second - power-up briefly, then gray.
> ...


Reminds me of the joke about the ME, EE, and a computer scientist driving in a car...

Should I push this jalopy up to the top of the hill again and see if the brakes fail again?


----------



## nigebj (Sep 8, 2004)

jensonw said:


> Reminds me of the joke about the ME, EE, and a computer scientist driving in a car...


Indeed and as a computer scientist I know that the results will differ - just so long as computer hardware is involved ...

Machine seems to be running just fine now. Boots, cold starts (pushed it to the top of the hill about 10 times in the course of a hour).

Can't explain this - and leaves me less than confident for future cold starts (e.g. after a power cut - perhaps the surge protector will give way to a UPS).

Anybody seen similar symptoms on a different drive ??


----------



## jensonw (Mar 1, 2003)

hmmm. Maybe the drive isn't ready fast enough for the TiVo after a 'cold start.' That's the only explanation I can come up with. Maybe I'll powercycle it "real fast" and see what happens. 

Your results have emboldened me to take apart my TiVo again. Good thing I didn't trash the image off my computer.


----------



## retired_guy (Aug 27, 2004)

jensonw said:


> Did you do anything special with the drive itself? Change any settings? or just WinMFS and go?


I blundered and didn't supersize it. I've been thinking about going back and doing so, since all I really would have to do is take the cover off and connect my USB port into the drive; wouldn't have to remove the drive at all. But I've got a bit of that "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" feeling about supersize.

Of course, I didn't indicate eSATA when I restored it; that is a mistake some may make.


----------



## retired_guy (Aug 27, 2004)

For the past 20 hours, I've been moving recordings from another TiVo and PC to the 1TB box. During this time, I've also been recording with both tuners while watching other recorded material. So the drive doesn't seem to be causing any performance problems.

I orginally thought my gray screen might be due to the HDMI cable I'm using; I think I paid $1.95 for it. But the gray screen seems to be a consistent problem for all of us, so doubt that was it. I've also been thinking about a UPS system for other reasons and if there's any good evidence the gray screen problem is related to low power, I'll probably put one in. But so far, I haven't seen any problems other than that initial gray screen.


----------



## retired_guy (Aug 27, 2004)

My HD with the Expander unit has 660GB of disk space and supposedly will store up to 86 hours of HD recordings. With my 1TB drive, I've supposedly got 131 hours of HD recordings on a 1000 GB drive without supersize. It seems to imply that the 160GB drive and the 500GB drives are without supersize, since their "hours/Gbyte" are essentially identical to what I'm seeing on my Samsung drive. This makes me a bit spooky about what supersize does on various types of drives and whether using it may cause a problem in future releases. I admit I don't understand what's going on with supersize and certainly don't know what TiVo's plans are regarding it in the future, but it's interesting that they don't seem to be using it for TiVo "officially supported" drives.


----------



## steinercat (Nov 16, 2007)

Just did the install this morning with the drive from OWC.

NO PROBLEMS during install. 
NO PROBLEMS at boot-up.
NO PROBLEMS so far. 
DID NOT encounter gray screen on boot-up.

**EcoGreen is much quieter than the stock 160GB
**SuperSized to 144hrs HD
I deleted almost all my recording before the upgrade.

42" Panasonic Plasma
ALL HDMI
APC Surge protector (not UPS)
Comcast M-Card


Very Happy so far!


----------



## retired_guy (Aug 27, 2004)

steinercat said:


> Just did the install this morning with the drive from OWC.
> Very Happy so far!


Did you do a backup and restore or a copy? And if you did the backup and restore, did you have the experience of the now playing list showing the names of the files you'd not deleted on the original disk, even though they were not actually there since the backup and restore didn't copy them?

Since everything seems to be working for you, worked with a small gray screen problem for me, with a larger gray screen problem for others and a fatal gray screen problem for another, sounds like there's something at the margins which is impacting the drive, such as power differences. (I'm assuming we're all at the latest TiVo software level, used the 9.2 Beta WinMFS tool and started with a 160GB drive.)


----------



## steinercat (Nov 16, 2007)

retired_guy said:


> Did you do a backup and restore or a copy? And if you did the backup and restore, did you have the experience of the now playing list showing the names of the files you'd not deleted on the original disk, even though they were not actually there since the backup and restore didn't copy them?
> 
> Since everything seems to be working for you, worked with a small gray screen problem for me, with a larger gray screen problem for others and a fatal gray screen problem for another, sounds like there's something at the margins which is impacting the drive, such as power differences. (I'm assuming we're all at the latest TiVo software level, used the 9.2 Beta WinMFS tool and started with a 160GB drive.)


Did you do a backup and restore or a copy? 
- YES. backup the TiVO file on desktop. Restore on 1TB drive.

Did you have the experience of the now playing list showing the names of the files you'd not deleted on the original disk
- YES. CSI:NY was still on the 1TB drive, tried to play it, but it was gone. However, WinMFS does indicate that shows would not be copied over on a simple backup-restore procedure right? It seems like just the placeholder (if that's what its called) was copied over without copying content. No biggie.

TiVo 9.4
WinMFS 9.2
started with original 160GB TiVo

Good luck to the others!


----------



## retired_guy (Aug 27, 2004)

In my case, I'd done the backup about a week prior to the restore. As a result, I'd rebooted Vista and restarted WinMFS with a "fresh" copy just prior to doing the restore. Maybe (but highly unlikely, I must say) there's some kind of initialization problem in WinMFS which can impact the restore.


----------



## retired_guy (Aug 27, 2004)

I just had to reboot my Samsung HD and got a bad case of the gray screen as well as hanging on the power on once. After rebooting about five or six times, I finally got past the problems and the system is running OK. Soft reboots don't seem to cause a problem. But due to this hard reboot problem that too many are seeing, I can't recommend this drive until someone finds out how to get around the problem.


----------



## retired_guy (Aug 27, 2004)

I've got a new theory on what to do about the power on problem. The EcoGreen drive has very low power consumption. One thing Samsung may have done to achieve this is to use a very low power drive motor. A problem this could present is that it would take longer to bring the drive up to a readable spin rate, although once there, it wouldn't have a problem maintaining that rate. Perhaps the HD is trying to read from the drive prior to it's getting up to speed. This is consistent with seeing the problem at power on but not during normal usage including soft reboots. 

Sometimes one can reboot and get past the problem. Perhaps it depends upon whether the power is reinserted rapidly enough that the drive has not stopped and hence can get up to full speed quicker. When I wait quite a while for the reboot, such as the initial one I did after installing the drive, I almost always get a gray screen. Differences in voltage levels and in the drives themselves may account for the different experiences each of us has had with the drive. 

I'm afraid to test this theory myself due to the problems I had this morning getting it powered up; I will try it the next time I have to do a power on however. But perhaps one of you with a hard problem might like to try it. That is, power on to the gray screen, then pull the plug and reinsert right away so that the box reboots with the drive still spinning; you may have to try it a few times to get the reinsertion timing right. See if this gets you past the gray screen problem.


----------



## steinercat (Nov 16, 2007)

retired_guy said:


> I've got a new theory on what to do about the power on problem. The EcoGreen drive has very low power consumption. One thing Samsung may have done to achieve this is to use a very low power drive motor. A problem this could present is that it would take longer to bring the drive up to a readable spin rate, although once there, it wouldn't have a problem maintaining that rate. Perhaps the HD is trying to read from the drive prior to it's getting up to speed. This is consistent with seeing the problem at power on but not during normal usage including soft reboots.
> 
> Sometimes one can reboot and get past the problem. Perhaps it depends upon whether the power is reinserted rapidly enough that the drive has not stopped and hence can get up to full speed quicker. When I wait quite a while for the reboot, such as the initial one I did after installing the drive, I almost always get a gray screen. Differences in voltage levels and in the drives themselves may account for the different experiences each of use has had with the drive.
> 
> I'm afraid to test this theory myself due to the problems I had this morning getting it powered up; I will try it the next time I have to do a power on however. But perhaps one of you with a hard problem might like to try it. That is, power on to the gray screen, then pull the plug and reinsert right away so that the box reboots with the drive still spinning; you may have to try it a few times to get the reinsertion timing right. See if this gets you past the gray screen problem.


Have you tried a different HDMI cable? Or component cable?

The gray screen sounds more like a bad handshake than the drive.

I've rebooted several times (and even unplugged) to see if I get the symptoms you get and so far, no gray screen.

Good luck!


----------



## retired_guy (Aug 27, 2004)

I've been using the HDMI cable for several months with this HD and have never seen a problem with it. In addition, once I'm powered up with the new drive, I never see a problem. I was concerned about the cable initially but so many others have seen the gray screen problem that I doubt my cable is the problem. I do have a spare cable and I'll give it a try on my next power up to see if that makes a difference but doubt it.

My current theory (weak evidence, I agree) is that this problem is at the margins regarding timing and you've either got a higher voltage level in your power source or some difference in the drive which causes your drive to power up OK. I don't think you've ever seen the problem, have you?


----------



## retired_guy (Aug 27, 2004)

I've done some more research on the EcoGreen drive and have concluded that my the assumption that the EcoGreen drive having a slower "spin-up" is the source of the hard boot problem is incorrect. For example, the Samsung HD103UI spins up in 12 seconds, whereas the "works OK" WD10EACS takes 13 seconds, probably because it rotates faster. It doesn't appear to be a power issue either in that the WD10EACS has slightly higher peak amps than the HD103UI at spin-up.

I did a series of tests to see whether varying the time from power off to power on would impact the problem but couldn't find anything definitive. Out of 19 reboots, it failed 7 times (five gray screens and two never ending power ups) but there wasn't any observable reason for failures versus successes. 

I replaced my HDMI cable with a better quality one and thought I'd fixed the problem in that I got in 3 reboots with no issues. I then got a gray screen when I booted up the TiVo with the TV (Panasonic LCD) off initially and a hanging power up screen after I rebooted with a very quick power off/on sequence. I thought perhaps the problems were caused by those unusual factors but after a good reboot, I did get another gray screen when I hadn't done anything abnormal. 

I've now verified that the drive works perfectly for me once I'm past the initial boot and that with a maximum of a reasonable number of retrys I can do the hard boot OK. So I'm going to put the HD "into production" with the drive. But it does seem that installing this drive is a crapshoot and I wouldn't recommend it to anyone else since other options are available, although at a somewhat higher price today.


----------



## retired_guy (Aug 27, 2004)

I've done some more research on the EcoGreen drive and have concluded that my the assumption that the EcoGreen drive having a slower "spin-up" is the source of the hard boot problem is incorrect. For example, the Samsung HD103UI spins up in 12 seconds, whereas the "works OK" WD10EACS takes 13 seconds, probably because it rotates faster. It doesn't appear to be a power issue either in that the WD10EACS has slightly higher peak amps than the HD103UI at spin-up.

I did a series of tests to see whether varying the time from power off to power on would impact the problem but couldn't find anything definitive. Out of 20 reboots, it failed 8 times (five gray screens and three never ending power ups) but there wasn't any observable reason for failures versus successes. 

I replaced my HDMI cable with a better quality one and thought I'd fixed the problem in that I got in 3 reboots with no issues. I then got a gray screen when I booted up the TiVo with the TV (Panasonic LCD) off initially and a hanging power up screen after I rebooted with a very quick power off/on sequence. I thought perhaps the problems were caused by those unusual factors but after a good reboot, I did get another gray screen when I hadn't done anything abnormal. 

I've now verified that the drive works perfectly for me once I've got past the initial boot and that with a maximum of a reasonable number of retrys I can do the hard boot OK. So I'm going to put the HD "into production" with the drive. But it does seem that installing this drive is a crapshoot and I wouldn't recommend it to anyone else since other more proven options are available (WD10EVCS), although at a somewhat higher price today.


----------



## jlib (Nov 22, 2002)

Very good troubleshooting and analysis. It is hard to know what the problem can be. There are a few other idiosyncrasies with the TiVo (such as not working with certain external WD drive enclosures, no soft reboot on the S3 with the WD EACS 1TB drive which works fine on the HD) that would no doubt be fixed during quality control testing, but by TiVo excluding everything except "officially supported" hardware it makes their job easier but our experience possibly disappointing. Since it seems to work OK otherwise I think it is OK to "live with it" as you propose. It would be a good idea in all cases to get a small UPS to help alleviate any unintentional hard reboots due to power blips.


----------



## nigebj (Sep 8, 2004)

Forget the HDMI cable, when the gray screen is present the IR ack. LED is unresponsive - the machine is hung, not suffering a video problem.

I have yet to see the gray screen again. I would say putting the unit 'in production' is dangerous unless this is simple a viewing station - if you get a power outage, who knows if it'll comeback ... Of course UPS is probably the answer as it'll smooth brown-outs too.

The symptoms look way too similar to the PSU failing to deliver enough peak current to spin the drive up for my liking. Although quiet, I am certain the drive was not actually spinning when the gray screen occurred - also, as noted, the drive initialization sounded different when it failed.

All in all, seems like this is a poor choice of drive.

BTW: Does anyone know what the jumper settings are on this drive. The booklet delivered with mine does not cover them and I could not find them on the website.


----------



## steinercat (Nov 16, 2007)

nigebj said:


> Forget the HDMI cable, when the gray screen is present the IR ack. LED is unresponsive - the machine is hung, not suffering a video problem.
> 
> I have yet to see the gray screen again. I would say putting the unit 'in production' is dangerous unless this is simple a viewing station - if you get a power outage, who knows if it'll comeback ... Of course UPS is probably the answer as it'll smooth brown-outs too.
> 
> ...


No need for primary/secondary jumper setting for SATA drives.

My drive did NOT come with any jumpers.


----------



## GregComeLately (Nov 27, 2006)

Sounds sort of like the etching of glass with a knife. It's almost as if something is wrong or will go wrong eventually given how seemingly difficult or how much of a struggle it sounds like it is having when writing to the platters. Has anyone else experienced this? I don't remember the original Seagate drive sounding this loud.

When just spinning (when I was doing the transfer process), it was very quiet. Although as I type this, I realize that it must have been writing throughout the transfer process too, but I didn't notice any sound at all the couple times I listened closely. Perhaps it wasn't writing to the disk surface/s at those specific moments?

Should I be concerned about this? Are there any quieting[sic] utilities to quiet it down or check on it's health status w/ respect to writing to disk??

EDIT: I should also mention, nothing problematic has occurred, recording-wise, since I installed this hard drive about a week ago. Also, it hard-booted up that first time without a problem.


----------



## jlib (Nov 22, 2002)

GregComeLately said:


> ...Are there any quieting utilities to quiet it down...??


I have not heard one of those drives so I do not know what they should sound like but Samsung drives can be detuned with Hitachi Feature Tool or Linux hdparm command. Both would require the creation of a boot floppy or CD (unless you have a Linux based computer for hdparm use).


----------



## steinercat (Nov 16, 2007)

GregComeLately said:


> Sounds sort of like the etching of glass with a knife. It's almost as if something is wrong or will go wrong eventually given how seemingly difficult or how much of a struggle it sounds like it is having when writing to the platters. Has anyone else experienced this? I don't remember the original Seagate drive sounding this loud.
> 
> When just spinning (when I was doing the transfer process), it was very quiet. Although as I type this, I realize that it must have been writing throughout the transfer process too, but I didn't notice any sound at all the couple times I listened closely. Perhaps it wasn't writing to the disk surface/s at those specific moments?
> 
> ...


Never noticed until you pointed it out. 

THD is not close enough to bother me though, and like you, nothing problematic has happened.

Can AAM be disabled/enabled from WinMFS?

The Samsung ES Tool can disable/enable AAM.

Try at your own risk. 
http://www.samsung.com/global/business/hdd/support/utilities/ES_Tool.html


----------



## GregComeLately (Nov 27, 2006)

thanks for the linked info, guys. I'll delve into it more closely when I get the chance. 

One thing I think I've noticed is that when two programs are being recorded at the same time, the writing volume is a little louder. When I grab hold of the front of the Tivo box with one hand, sort of "pinching it" between my thumb and forefinger at about an inch or two back from the front of the Tivo box & above where the hard drive is seated, I can feel some of the vibration of the writing in my finger & thumb. 

Another odd thing noticed: when the Tivo isn't dual recording, it's still recording from both tuners all of the time anyway (the 30 minute moving capture thing), yet, it's a tad quieter and I don't feel this vibration anymore.  I would think the noise and vibration would be the same either way. Regardless of whether you are "officially" recording or not, the same physical recording process is taking place.


----------



## steinercat (Nov 16, 2007)

Just used ES Tool to turn AAM 'on' and set it to QUIET. It was 'off' to begin with.

*It's definitely quieter.*

Turned on SMART as well. not sure if that was necessary.

Interestingly, I got the gray screen when i put the drive back in, took the power cable off and turned on, and It's back to normal now.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

I ordered this drive and it came without a sata computer cable. wtf. where should I go to buy one of these? Or better yet can someone point me to one online for cheap where I can order it?

Thanks!


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

BlackBetty said:


> I ordered this drive and it came without a sata computer cable. wtf. where should I go to buy one of these? Or better yet can someone point me to one online for cheap where I can order it?
> 
> Thanks!


For a internal TiVo upgrade you don't need any cables.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

BlackBetty said:


> I ordered this drive and it came without a sata computer cable. wtf. where should I go to buy one of these? Or better yet can someone point me to one online for cheap where I can order it?
> 
> Thanks!


According to the OP it's an OEM drive, which means it's just the bare drive with no cables, box, manual, or software. SATA cables are cheap and can be purchased from any number of sources. Check ebay or monoprice.com for cheap sources of just about any type of cable.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

lessd said:


> For a internal TiVo upgrade you don't need any cables.


Won't I need to hook up my new drive and my original drive to my computer at the same time?

I figured I would just unplug my computer hard drive and plug that cord into my tivo original drive. Then that leaves me with plugging in my new 1TB drive into my PC.

Right? Or am I missing something?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

BlackBetty said:


> Won't I need to hook up my new drive and my original drive to my computer at the same time?
> 
> I figured I would just unplug my computer hard drive and plug that cord into my tivo original drive. Then that leaves me with plugging in my new 1TB drive into my PC.
> 
> Right? Or am I missing something?


I guess if you want to copy the content from your original drive that would true, but to use WinMFS you still need a Windows XP Hard drive on your computer. You can copy the original drive to your PC hard drive than turn the computer off and connect the new drive in place of the original TiVo drive and restore it from the image. Doing it that way you will not have any programs on the new drive.


----------



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

A proven drive that is quiet and works is the Hitachi 7K1000.
Tiger direct has it dirt cheap at $79.99 after rebate.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3333210&CatId=8

I'm not pushing it, I just bought one recently and it's been great so far.


----------



## nigebj (Sep 8, 2004)

Well after a physical move and another gray screen, I think I'll be retiring my new Samsung drive from TiVo duty  Still I have a media server it can go live in.

How is the noise on the Hitachi ?
Must admit I don't really trust Hitachi - I've had more Deskstars fail than any other brand/model - but much older ones.

I note most of the power saving features will not kick-in due to the live recording buffer.

So, I'm back to being in the market for a really good 1TB or larger drive for my TiVo HD.


----------



## steinercat (Nov 16, 2007)

nigebj said:


> Well after a physical move and another gray screen, I think I'll be retiring my new Samsung drive from TiVo duty  Still I have a media server it can go live in.
> 
> How is the noise on the Hitachi ?
> Must admit I don't really trust Hitachi - I've had more Deskstars fail than any other brand/model - but much older ones.
> ...


Deskstar/Deathstar is old, old....really old news. 

BUY.com has the WD10evcs at $125 shipped.

I got the gray screen as well after turning on AAM, but unlugging it powering up again fixed everything. Anyways, I don't unplug my THD enough for this to matter so, I'm fine with it now.


----------



## Ladd Morse (Feb 21, 2002)

steinercat said:


> Deskstar/Deathstar is old, old....really old news.
> 
> BUY.com has the WD10evcs at $125 shipped.


 eCost has it for $114 shipped. I'm concerned though that Note 27 of Post 1 of the "Official eSATA Drive Expansion" discussion thread lists the drive as one of the noisiest ...


----------



## nigebj (Sep 8, 2004)

steinercat said:


> Anyways, I don't unplug my THD enough for this to matter so, I'm fine with it now.


Hmm, I worry about extended power outage - esp. when away from home. Having the UPS expire before the power comes back on is OK - but not if the TiVO doesn't startup!

Can't standing 'living' with a problem I don't understand - if I understood the parameters properly I could make an informed decision. Got another TivOHD this week - to see if it is the drive, or the chassis - can't understand why we have some people with no issues.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Ladd Morse said:


> eCost has it for $114 shipped. I'm concerned though that Note 27 of Post 1 of the "Official eSATA Drive Expansion" discussion thread lists the drive as one of the noisiest ...


If you are talking about the WD10EVCS, that note shows it as one of the quietest (10 is best or quietest).

Scott


----------



## AquaX (Mar 4, 2003)

I just came across this thread. I have the Samsung in question in my THD. Everything with the upgrade went fine, had the grey screen on first boot, didn't think anything of it. I just restarted the TiVo and it came right up. Since then, I've been using the 1TB for nearly a month with no issues, including a power outage we had last week.

Knock on wood, it's been solid for me, and very quiet. I'm a tiny bit concerned about the grey screen issue, but not enough to do anything about it. The 3 platters of this drive mean it's very quiet, relatively fast, and low power consumption. I have a few of the Hitachi 1TB at work, and they're at least twice as loud, and have 5 platters, which to me mean that there's a greater chance for failure.


----------



## retired_guy (Aug 27, 2004)

BlackBetty said:


> I ordered this drive and it came without a sata computer cable. wtf. where should I go to buy one of these? Or better yet can someone point me to one online for cheap where I can order it?
> 
> Thanks!


I used a USB connection to restore the software to my purchased 1TB drive. The SATA to USB devices, such as the one I bought from Amazon for about $20, come with a power supply with an AC power cable and plug and a cable to provide DC power to the drive. They also have an adapter for the SATA to USB conversion with a cable for each connection. To copy the recordings in addition to the software, you'd have to buy two of these hardware packages; they don't need any special software to support them, other than the WinMFS software. I figure I'll be using the adapter in the future so wasn't bothered by the cost.

I liked backing up the software to my PC since I now have a copy on my PC of the software which I can restore to any new drive for my "lifetimed" HD should I need to in the future. (I've also got the original drive which I can use for any purpose now).

If you're planning on attaching the TiVo drives internally, you'll need two sets of cables, assuming you've got a SATA controller in your PC and the power supply in your PC is sufficient for both drives. If you've got a second drive which you're not using for Windows on your PC, you could use that drive's cables, but you'd have to be certain Windows would never need it.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

retired_guy said:


> I used a USB connection to restore the software to my purchased 1TB drive. The SATA to USB devices, such as the one I bought from Amazon for about $20, come with a power supply with an AC power cable and plug and a cable to provide DC power to the drive. They also have an adapter for the SATA to USB conversion with a cable for each connection. To copy the recordings in addition to the software, you'd have to buy two of these hardware packages; they don't need any special software to support them, other than the WinMFS software. I figure I'll be using the adapter in the future so wasn't bothered by the cost.
> 
> I liked backing up the software to my PC since I now have a copy on my PC of the software which I can restore to any new drive for my "lifetimed" HD should I need to in the future. (I've also got the original drive which I can use for any purpose now).
> 
> If you're planning on attaching the TiVo drives internally, you'll need two sets of cables, assuming you've got a SATA controller in your PC and the power supply in your PC is sufficient for both drives. If you've got a second drive which you're not using for Windows on your PC, you could use that drive's cables, but you'd have to be certain Windows would never need it.


Thank you! It sounds like the usb device would be the easiest method, which means I wouldn't have to crack the computer open.

Could you provide me with a link to the device at amazon.com?

Thanks again.


----------



## retired_guy (Aug 27, 2004)

I used the Sabrent SATA-C35U Serial ATA to USB 2.0 Cable Adapter.

http://www.amazon.com/Sabrent-SATA-...2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1226894454&sr=8-2

The instructions included are truly awful but it's pretty easy to use. Don't know whether it was necessary, since it's supposed to support "hot plugging", but I powered my PC down, then connected the power line and adapter to the drive and USB port and then powered up my PC. Read the WinMFS directions carefully regarding administrator mode and selecting the devices to use, as well as the supersize option. Be careful to insert the power plug and data plug into the drive properly; there's a notch to help on data plug and you can visually see the contacts to allow proper placement of the power plug.


----------



## txporter (Sep 18, 2006)

I have always hot-plugged my hard drives in without incident. My normal procedure is to plug in the AC power source first to spin up the drive and then plug in the USB connector. Windows should find your drive and then you can work with WinMFS.

Jason


----------



## nigebj (Sep 8, 2004)

AquaX said:


> I have a few of the Hitachi 1TB at work, and they're at least twice as loud,


Presumably Deskstar 1TB, not Cinemastar ?? I'm keen to find someone with personal experience of the Hitachi Cinemastar line.

(later) That said, looking into the drives it seems that the 7K1000.B drives only just came out - and I can't find one to buy anyway (lots of the first gen. ones out there).


----------



## AquaX (Mar 4, 2003)

Correct, Deskstar. I should have clarified, as a TiVo forum is much more likely to have users with either DVR optimized drives or standard desktop fare.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

nigebj said:


> Presumably Deskstar 1TB, not Cinemastar ?? I'm keen to find someone with personal experience of the Hitachi Cinemastar line.
> 
> (later) That said, looking into the drives it seems that the 7K1000.B drives only just came out - and I can't find one to buy anyway (lots of the first gen. ones out there).


I'll be installing the 1 TB Cinemastar (the model listed in the FAQ) in my series 3 tomorrow. I'm using a Deskstar in my other Series 3 and I couldn't be happier. It's barely audible unless you put your ear right up to the case. My menus have never been snappier and it seems to be humming along quite happily. No increase in internal temperature over the original 250 Gig drive.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

txporter said:


> I have always hot-plugged my hard drives in without incident. My normal procedure is to plug in the AC power source first to spin up the drive and then plug in the USB connector. Windows should find your drive and then you can work with WinMFS.
> 
> Jason


Works for me. I think the old "shut down" instructions were from a time when Hard Drives weren't "hot pluggable" as they are with USB. Such as in the old SCSI days. Now talk about some LOUD drives... I had 4 Gig Barracuda (cost $1400.00) you could hear from the next room. Those were the days.


----------



## nigebj (Sep 8, 2004)

Or may be 14" platters on the IBM systems of the 60's and 70's ... before any normal mortal had to worry about gigabytes


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

Any other reviews about the Samsung HD103UI in the Series 3 HD TiVo?


----------



## jensonw (Mar 1, 2003)

HomieG said:


> Any other reviews about the Samsung HD103UI in the Series 3 HD TiVo?


Basically, your mileage may vary. It's a good, quiet drive, but some have had a problem on hard boot that is a show-stopper for me. Like others on this thread, I will be looking at other solutions. Anyone have experience with the Western Digital WDGWD10EADS?

http://eshop.macsales.com/item/Western Digital/WD10EADS/


----------



## drey (Jul 21, 2008)

jensonw said:


> Basically, your mileage may vary. It's a good, quiet drive, but some have had a problem on hard boot that is a show-stopper for me. Like others on this thread, I will be looking at other solutions. Anyone have experience with the Western Digital WDGWD10EADS?
> 
> http://eshop.macsales.com/item/Western Digital/WD10EADS/


From what I understand, the "gray" screen was only on a very first initial boot. After that, it works. So I doubt it's a show stopper for Series 3.


----------



## jlib (Nov 22, 2002)

jensonw said:


> ...Anyone have experience with the Western Digital WDGWD10EADS?


The EADS is basically the same as the EACS but with a 32MB cache instead of 16MB. For the low demands of the TiVo there would be no performance difference. TiVo uses an 8MB cache drive from the WD AV Green series in the TiVo XL. So, don't pay a premium for more cache for TiVO use. It won't make any difference.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

bareyb said:


> I'll be installing the 1 TB Cinemastar (the model listed in the FAQ) in my series 3 tomorrow. I'm using a Deskstar in my other Series 3 and I couldn't be happier. It's barely audible unless you put your ear right up to the case. My menus have never been snappier and it seems to be humming along quite happily. No increase in internal temperature over the original 250 Gig drive.


Meant to get back here too. I already did a pretty extensive report on this over in the eSATA FAQ but suffice to say, I'm thrilled with the performance of my new Cinemastar 1 TB drive. My S3 feels like a new machine. Much more responsive and the menus are faster than ever. Great drive. WINMFS is fantastic and very easy to use. Kudos to Spike for such great work there. The whole thing went without a hitch and I couldn't be happier to have only one drive in use per TiVo. It runs very quietly now at night when I'm trying to keep the noise levels down. All in all a great success. I couldn't be happier.


----------



## nigebj (Sep 8, 2004)

bareyb said:


> I'm thrilled with the performance of my new Cinemastar 1 TB drive.


Good to hear! Out of interest is this the 7K1000 or 7K1000.B Cinemastar ?? Still working out what I will replace the Spinpoint with - it's definitely got to go though! I simply cannot cope with three recording streams (Dual tuner plus transfer) and playback. Seems fine when the drive is not under load - but with a single machine instead of two, it's going to be underload more often than not ...


----------



## buddhawood (Oct 9, 2000)

HomieG said:


> Any other reviews about the Samsung HD103UI in the Series 3 HD TiVo?


I have had one running as a internal upgrade for a S3 for about 4 weeks and never had ANY problems booted right up the first time. 
I am also running one as a ESATA with a MX1 enclosure on another S3 for about three weeks and once again NO problems.
BTW the Samsung is $95 delivered from Newegg this weekend I will update my first post.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

nigebj said:


> Good to hear! Out of interest is this the 7K1000 or 7K1000.B Cinemastar ?? Still working out what I will replace the Spinpoint with - it's definitely got to go though! I simply cannot cope with three recording streams (Dual tuner plus transfer) and playback. Seems fine when the drive is not under load - but with a single machine instead of two, it's going to be underload more often than not ...


I couldn't find any of the .b models for a reasonable price or I may have considered one. Even if I had found one, I'm not sure I wanted to be the first one to try it in a series 3. You never know for sure if something is going to work well until you try it.


----------



## drey (Jul 21, 2008)

Just to confirm, I received Samsung HD103UI , installed it in in my Series 3 TiVo (original S3 silver, not an HD or HD XL) after copying contents from my old drive and TiVo booted right up. No problems at all.


----------



## nigebj (Sep 8, 2004)

Well I'm coming to the conclusion that my HD103UI drive must be defective. Got to watch a bunch of playback degradation tonight, even without it being busy doing anything else. Rewind - replay, and no issue. Can't really see this as being anything other than issues with the disk (or memory I guess).

Already have WD10EVCS on the way, so we'll see if it's the drive or the 'system' RSN.

BTW: Buy.com have a presence on eBay which I was not aware of until yesterday. As eBay are kind enough to send coupons on a regular basis, and Buy.com no longer do ... this proved useful as the price of the EVCS was 112.50 after 10&#37; off, with free shipping (and being Buy.com it still shipped within 12 hours even with free, budget shipping).


----------



## ehagberg (Dec 27, 2004)

nigebj said:


> Well I'm coming to the conclusion that my HD103UI drive must be defective. Got to watch a bunch of playback degradation tonight, even without it being busy doing anything else. Rewind - replay, and no issue. Can't really see this as being anything other than issues with the disk (or memory I guess).


I've just put an HD103UI in my TivoHD and it booted up fine the first time, with no issues that I've been able to observe. It already had AAM set to "quiet" when it arrived.

I haven't observed the playback degradation you mention at all yet - though I'll keep an eye out for it. I suppose that one thing to try would be to turn off the AAM so that even though it might be louder, it would be going at top speed all the time.


----------



## drey (Jul 21, 2008)

guys, would you consider your HD103UI loud? 

In my case it is definitely no more audible than original WD 160GB, but definitely louder than WD "Green Drive". To be specific, I cannot hear WD Green even from 1 foot away, while Samsung can be heard up to 3 feet or so. AAM was turned on to "quiet" for both drives. Just curious, what is your experience?


----------



## RandallFarr (Nov 14, 2002)

I too have a Samsung HD103UI that just replaced the stock 160. At first I tried WINmfs to copy from the 160 to the 1TB. Everything went off without a hitch, but the result being the dreaded gray screen. I thought I might have missed something, so I made a second attempt using MFSLive boot disk to redo the copy. Same result. Came across this thread and gave a listen to the drive as it was attempting to boot. Sure enough, the drive was still spinning up/calibrating when the screen turned gray. I presume this is the point the TiVo starts looking for a boot device. I gave it a 'quick power cycle', and sure enough it was able to boot up. I used this method three times in a row successfully get my TiVo up and going. For the time being I'm going to let it run like this. Before today, I'm pretty sure it had been up for well over six months, so as long as the ups holds up and there aren't any other anomalies, I'll live with it. I'll keep checking back to see if anyone comes up with a real fix though.


----------



## drey (Jul 21, 2008)

I think the "gray" screen is result of copy, rather than the drive. It appears those of us who start with a fresh image do not have a problem, but those who copy items over run into issues.

By the way, I have one extra fully working (i.e. no gray screen) Samsung HD103UI for original S3 or Tivo HD. If anyone is interested, please pm or e-mail me. Price as in the title of the thread, $99 + shipping.


----------



## retired_guy (Aug 27, 2004)

I've tried about 25 power-on reboots with my HD103UI and had success about 2/3 of the time. In the worse case, it took four tries to get a good boot. Sometimes is hung during the power up sequence but typically gave a gray screen. In my case, I'd backed up the original 160GB drive and restored it to the Samsung. I just installed a UPS system for this TiVo, which also powers the TV, a receiver, a modem, router and clock. The TiVo powered up OK on the first try; don't want to try it again since I'm concerned too many power ups may impact the system in some way but it's one example of an OK power up with a UPS; would be useful information if many others have the same experience.

To make this issue more complex, yesterday I need to reboot my other HD which has an expander. It failed on the first two hard boots and succeeded on the third. In this case, the expander had been powered up at all times. Opens the possibility that the HD itself has marginal problems on hard boots and that I'm not really seeing a Samsung problem at all.


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

After reading about the issues with boot-up with the UI model, I ordered the UJ version. About $10 more. Should be here in the next couple of days.


----------



## nigebj (Sep 8, 2004)

OK WD EVCS replaced the Samsung this morning. No boot problems (as expected). Waiting to see if this resolves the playback issues I was seeing (looked how drive recalibration used to drop frames in the good old days - but only happened when viewing HD, never saw it on SD recordings).

Still got case resonance - and I agree this WD drive is a close to silent as you're likely to find. So, investigating whether it is the cooling fan which is causing this. Did they put a 5400 rpm cooling fan next to 5400 rpm drives  Seriously - it's driving me nuts, got to stop it with something better than a book ...


----------



## nigebj (Sep 8, 2004)

nigebj said:


> ...and being Buy.com it still shipped within 12 hours even with free, budget shipping.


And was delivered Saturday morning by Fedex - even though it was only ordered Wednesday morning ... with Thanksgiving between. Got to love budget delivery.


----------



## drey (Jul 21, 2008)

nigebj, did you replace your drive in TiVo HD or Tivo S3? What about a soft reboot issue with a drive, in case you have S3?


----------



## steinercat (Nov 16, 2007)

nigebj said:


> OK WD EVCS replaced the Samsung this morning. No boot problems (as expected). Waiting to see if this resolves the playback issues I was seeing (looked how drive recalibration used to drop frames in the good old days - but only happened when viewing HD, never saw it on SD recordings).
> 
> Still got case resonance - and I agree this WD drive is a close to silent as you're likely to find. So, investigating whether it is the cooling fan which is causing this. Did they put a 5400 rpm cooling fan next to 5400 rpm drives  Seriously - it's driving me nuts, got to stop it with something better than a book ...


nigebj,

Good luck on the EVCS.

You think its significantly quieter than the Samsung?

I'm happy with my Samsung, but I need another drive for my NAS and may just pick up an EVCS and put the Samsung in the NAS instead, if the EVCS is quieter.

Thanks, and sorry about your problems with the Samsung.

About the vibration, the 1TB drives eithe rhave 3 or 4 platters. The stick THD drive only has 1 platter. I would imagine this would add to the vibration/resonance. Or is the resonance you refer to during seek/writes?


----------



## buddhawood (Oct 9, 2000)

WEll, The Samsung has just been lowered again!
$84.99
http://www.nowdirect.com/exec/partInfo/part_detail.tsb?prcpart=SADHD103UI


----------



## nigebj (Sep 8, 2004)

steinercat said:


> nigebj,
> 
> Good luck on the EVCS.
> 
> You think its significantly quieter than the Samsung?


EVCS is great, very much happier than I was see: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6886872#post6886872

As for quietness - WD is definitely quieter.

Drive is always active, resonance most noticeable when doing just one thing (i.e. when not seeking) - so I believe it is genuine resonance. Not personally convinced of the platter theory, they are all spinning on the same spindle so can't see how this would affect resonance. The stock drive mounts are pretty good, but I think I'm going to try some others - afterall if the drive is the source this has to be where it is coming through. Might be the cooling fan - hard to tell as this is resonance in the case, so when you take the lid off - no resonance!

Minor issue - but now I'm over the main ones (gray screen and playback pixelation) - I want to knock this one down too!


----------



## jlib (Nov 22, 2002)

drey said:


> nigebj, did you replace your drive in TiVo HD or Tivo S3? What about a soft reboot issue with a drive, in case you have S3?


The EVCS he used is universally compatible with both TiVos. The EACS is the one with the mysterious S3 soft reboot problem.


----------



## drey (Jul 21, 2008)

jlib said:


> The EVCS he used is universally compatible with both TiVos. The EACS is the one with the mysterious S3 soft reboot problem.


I have since upgraded my S3 to EVCS and couldn't be happier. Cool, quite and no issues with reboot. Samsung isn't a bad drive, but it was definitely louder than EVCS.


----------



## nigebj (Sep 8, 2004)

drey said:


> I have since upgraded my S3 to EVCS and couldn't be happier. Cool, quite and no issues with reboot. Samsung isn't a bad drive, but it was definitely louder than EVCS.


Sorry, missed the other post drey. Love this drive - got to get another now, so I can get a second TivoHD upgraded.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

finally got around to installing this samsung drive into my TiVoHD. I didn't run any acoustic management, I left the drive as is and I am VERY happy with it. It is whisper quiet. Booted up with no problems and everything looks great. system info shows 157 hours of HD recording space.

Its only been about 4 hours since I did the upgrade, but so far I am very happy with it. I'll post here if anything changes.


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

BlackBetty said:


> system info shows 157 hours of HD recording space.


I upgraded my Series 3 on Saturday. With v9.4 is showed 144 Hours of HD. Now with v11.x it's showing the same as you, 157 hours. Wonder why?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

HomieG said:


> I upgraded my Series 3 on Saturday. With v9.4 is showed 144 Hours of HD. Now with v11.x it's showing the same as you, 157 hours. Wonder why?


TiVo did a better job of displaying the HD hours, in version 11 of the software, a 1TB drive had 930MB of record space in both versions, TiVo software (v11) now calculates about 5.92GB per hour of HD record time, that was a better guess than was made in V9.4 of 6.46Gb per hour of HD record time. You did not get any more HD record time with V11 than you had with V9.4


----------



## nigebj (Sep 8, 2004)

lessd said:


> TiVo software (v11) now calculates about 5.92GB per hour of HD record time, that was a better guess than was made in V9.4 of 6.46Gb per hour of HD record time.


Is this actually the case (that the code is changed, as opposed to this simply being an observation of behavior), or have Tivo 'Supersized' by reducing the space allocated for Showcase ??


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

lessd said:


> TiVo software (v11) now calculates about 5.92GB per hour of HD record time, that was a better guess than was made in V9.4 of 6.46Gb per hour of HD record time.


In other words Tivo now thinks most of us have cable with "HD Lite" vs OTA which has higher bit rates 



nigebj said:


> Is this actually the case (that the code is changed, as opposed to this simply being an observation of behavior), or have Tivo 'Supersized' by reducing the space allocated for Showcase ??


You are missing the point. Nothing has changed except for Tivo's guestimate on converting usable disk space to recorded hours based on the average bitrate of your HD streams.


----------



## jlib (Nov 22, 2002)

If it was a "HD-lite" difference wouldn't it be closer to a 33&#37; difference rather than 10%? That is, cramming 3 streams into the normal space for 2 that most cable providers are now implementing.


----------



## nigebj (Sep 8, 2004)

ciper said:


> You are missing the point. Nothing has changed except for Tivo's guestimate on converting usable disk space to recorded hours based on the average bitrate of your HD streams.


No, I asked if you knew the code had changed or had reverse engineered that assumption - or that you _know_ this to be the case.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

nigebj said:


> No, I asked if you knew the code had changed or had reverse engineered that assumption - or that you _know_ this to be the case.


Edit: 
From http://mfslive.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=1023

Chico says "Now 11.0 software downloaded. Now reporting 143HD/1244 SD Hours."

Spike says "You can run supersize directly on softwrare 11."

Chico says "Ran Supersize. Now showing 157HD/1367SD Hours"

So supersize and V11 do not directly effect each other.


----------



## steinercat (Nov 16, 2007)

nigebj said:


> EVCS is great, very much happier than I was see: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6886872#post6886872
> 
> As for quietness - WD is definitely quieter.
> 
> ...


You're right.

I just upgraded the folks' THD with the WD10EVCS.

Its definitely quieter than the Samsung.


----------

